# Question about 3AA Mini Maglites



## Stratolight (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello all, for sake of being a complete noob here, if I've put this thread in the wrong area, please move as necessary 

Well on with the topic then

Quite recently I have acquired four 3AA Mini Maglites in colours blue, red, silver and black for a fair price of 49.95 AU, free postage. Unfortunately I don't have the grey and digital camouflage that they were also produced in  

My questions are:

1. How rare or uncommon are these series of Maglites? Are they on the same level as say the 5 or 6 C cells or 7 D cells? (I've done quite a bit of research)

2. How rare are these colours for this particular series? Were many produced in these colours or was it just a rare one off occasion that they so happened to be painted other than the standard black? (black is a fairly common colour I understand)

And...

3. From a collector's point of view, does leaving them in the blister packs add more value to the items? Such examples I know of are Star Wars figures in original packaging. Does this have the same effect for Maglite torches?

I do look forward to seeing people's replies to this and get a good definitive answer. Also I will provide you with images soon as I am still waiting on the black one in the post


My many thanks and appreciation.


----------



## GunnarGG (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry, don't know the answer to your questions but are they incan or LED?

I have a 3xAA LED (camo acually) but can tell you that it's not very bright, but pretty blueish
My little 2xAAA has better tint and much brighter.

So, if it's the LED version you don't have to feel that you are missing out on some great lights if you choose to keep the packages unopened.
Just get some other, newer, light as a user.


----------



## Stratolight (Mar 31, 2016)

Ahh good point GunnarGG.

Yes I forgot to mention that they were LED.

Ok I'll leave them in the blister until I can get some more clarification on the coloured ones. I'm itching to test them out actually but I can wait. 

You mentioned a 2xAAA, that's LED yea? Because I've got a LED 2xAAA in red, really impressive light performance out of that little thing. Would like to compare it to my 2xAA LED PRO and one of these 3xAA LED. 

Thank you for your comment GunnarGG, appreciate it mate


----------



## torchsarecool (Apr 15, 2016)

I've got a few 3aa mags. They're fairly rare but I seriously doubt they'd ever be a valuable collectible. The tints will probably be awful just like mine so you probably won't use them much out of the pack anyway. I'd get them on display together and just enjoy finding and collecting the remaining colours.
So far I'd reckon the only mags which have gained real collectors status and demand fairly high resale prices are the 7 cell monsters. Now they are very hard to find and sellers can hold out for decent money.


----------



## torchsarecool (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's two of my 3AA's next to my 7C. the 3aa's get used by the kids mainly. I like to have them as part of a wider collection as they are different to the norm. The 7C is under armed guard

I just realised I need to vacuum.


----------

